# Tour de Tahoe



## jbrummbrumm (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone riding in the tour de tahoe this Sunday? It will be my first time around the lake...and my longest ride to date.

Anyone been around the lake, clockwise from South Lake Tahoe, have any advice for making the best of it...I hear the switchbacks by emerald bay are brutal. I imagine the altitude has an impact on riding...how much?


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

The Tahoe loop is a great ride, and I wouldn't call any of it brutal at all. Awesome sights, and the altitude around the lake isn't bad in comparison with some of the passes just south of the lake area (Ebbetts, Monitor, etc). As with any long ride, start early to avoid any heat, and enjoy any food support along the way. I rarely notice much difference with the altitude coming from the Bay Area. The first few miles take a bit longer to get going, but it seems to subside for me after that.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Did the Tour de Tahoe 3 years ago. Wouldn't describe Emerald Bay as brutal, but is the toughest section. That section comes early in the course - subsequent climbs not as notable. But there is more climbing, so don't "use it all up" at Emerald Bay. I'm from San Diego, so felt the altitude, but not particularly hampered by it. Take full advantage of food stops, and stay well hydrated.

Also, watch the weather reports - temps can be pretty variable at Tahoe this time of year. The year I did it, was in the low 30's starting out, only got into low 50's by end of ride. Usually warmer there in September, particularly by mid-day, but you might need to pack for a variety of temperatures. Being a Southern CA temperature wimp, I was VERY happy I remembered to dig out the long fingered cycling gloves, which I almost never need at home. Was happy to have them for the start of the ride, swapped for regular gloves a little bit after Emerald Bay as we hit the sun and got warmer.

Finally, there's a short tunnel you'll ride through at pretty good speed fairly close to the end of the ride. Plenty of room to ride in the tunnel, but I was caught a bit off guard by the change from bright sunlight. Took a second or two to adjust to light change. Probably wise not to be drafting someone too closely entering the tunnel.

It's a beautiful ride, maybe the nicest I've ever done in terms of scenery over the entire ride. Seems like every climb ends with a stunning view, so well worth every vertical foot of climbing. Have a great time!


----------



## roubaix1 (Sep 4, 2006)

You'll have all day to enjoy it so don't be intimidated. The roads are somewhat narrow in places so be wary of traffic from behind.


----------



## jbrummbrumm (Oct 11, 2008)

All - thank you for the guidance here. Really looking forward to a great day around the lake. I'll keep these tips in mind on my way around.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes an awesome 72m ride around it and while the emerald bay area is tough its not brutal. Anyone coming from much lower altitudes like the BA will struggle with 6,700ft so don't be fooled into thinking it won't or doesn't. Conversely i enjoy heading to sea level from Reno for the advantageous thick air.


----------



## sfbikerider (Jul 4, 2006)

I just rode Emerald Bay Road from South Lake Tahoe to Truckee last week. LookDave is correct that it's not bad at all climbing up over the pass there. When going clockwise, there are reasonable switchbacks for a nice climb up to the pass which is about 1,000 ft vertical climb, I would not say it's "brutal" ... and from there all the way up to Tahoe City is mellow with a few nice descents.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

sfbikerider said:


> I just rode Emerald Bay Road from South Lake Tahoe to Truckee last week. LookDave is correct that it's not bad at all climbing up over the pass there. When going clockwise, there are reasonable switchbacks for a nice climb up to the pass which is about 1,000 ft vertical climb, I would not say it's "brutal" ... and from there all the way up to Tahoe City is mellow with a few nice descents.


next time your headed to truckee from tahoe city take the turn off to alpine meadows ski resort as its a nice steady climp up to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrummbrumm (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks again for all your comments here. I successfully completed the Tour de Tahoe on Sunday and had a blast in the process. I think I'm hooked. 

It was definately challenging in spots, but overall it was a beautiful ride. Although this was my first organized ride (just started riding this year), I was very suprised at how many people were out there. The crowd was fantastic. Each or the rest stops provided a great opportunity to fuel up a bit, catch a great view, and meet new people.

As for my performance, I'm not really too sure how well I did. Average for the 72 mile ride was 15mph. I definitely think I could stand for some improvement on the climbs, but I am getting the feeling that might actually be leading to an equipment upgrade in my future. My mph on the flats and slight uphils is average to above average (just based on the fact that I was being passed on the hills and then passing all of them again while cruisin the flats), but I need some help on the steep sections. 

Since I'm new to this, can anyone offer any advice. Should I try swapping out some gears to keep up the cadence on climbs...or is there any other component that would help with this (e.g. new wheels), besides hitting the weightroom and hills for some more leg power / endurance...which will not be happening until my legs recover later this week!


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

jbrummbrumm said:


> Since I'm new to this, can anyone offer any advice. Should I try swapping out some gears to keep up the cadence on climbs...or is there any other component that would help with this (e.g. new wheels), besides hitting the weightroom and hills for some more leg power / endurance...which will not be happening until my legs recover later this week!


Glad you had a great time! Tahoe really is a great ride. As for improving climbing, best thing you can do is more climbing. Don't mean that to sound trite. But it really is like any other sport, or any other skill set, you improve your weaknesses by training to those weaknesses.

You can change equipment - lighter wheels, so long as not stupid light, maybe a compact crankset or a different cogset, maybe all of the above. Switching out to a compact crankset 2 or 3 years ago helped me a lot with cadence on the steeper climbs. But, for most people, equipment changes don't help nearly as much as focusing more training rides on climbing.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

LookDave said:


> Glad you had a great time! Tahoe really is a great ride. As for improving climbing, best thing you can do is more climbing. Don't mean that to sound trite. But it really is like any other sport, or any other skill set, you improve your weaknesses by training to those weaknesses.
> 
> You can change equipment - lighter wheels, so long as not stupid light, maybe a compact crankset or a different cogset, maybe all of the above. Switching out to a compact crankset 2 or 3 years ago helped me a lot with cadence on the steeper climbs. But, for most people, equipment changes don't help nearly as much as focusing more training rides on climbing.


+1 Riding up grades will help you more than buying upgrades.


----------



## Jimmy D (Apr 27, 2006)

I did the Tour de Tahoe too! I rode it on my fixed gear, had a great time. Can't wait to do another long fixie ride.


----------

